# Bands working together



## Duane (May 11, 2010)

Hi Stone Groove is currently doing some recording but we would still like to get out and do the occasional gig. If you would like to have an opening band for a show or would like to partner to set something up drop me a line. We play classic rock and blues inspired originals and covers. 

He have posted a couple of our songs on-line so come check us out.

Stone Groove on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------

